# How to get into a Triathlon



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

I would like to complete a Triathlon,

After Starting running at the start of the year, I added on cycling on last month, I will move onto swimming very soon, but I have many questions

What distance Triathlon would you suggest first?

How fast do you need in all 3 areas before you should enter a race?
e.g. 10k run under 50 mins............Swim Blar Blar under 30mins etc etc

Is there a fun run type triathlon where I wont get laughed at for having a crap bike and a slow time?


----------



## Eoin Rua (19 Jul 2012)

The thing that has struck me the most about triathlons are the range of ages and the huge range of abilities. Sure there are people who compete to race, but if you're just starting out the only real competition is with yourself - take everything in your own time, relax and just go out and enjoy it. 

Start off with try-a-tri races or sprint distance races and gradually build it up from there


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

Can you suggest one, Im from the Greater Manchester area?


----------



## Eoin Rua (19 Jul 2012)

Look on the British Tri website


----------



## fimm (19 Jul 2012)

The shortest "usual" triathlon distance is known as a Sprint, and has a 750m (or 400m) swim, 20km (or so, depending on the course) bike and 5km (see notes on bike course length) run.
You also get triathlons often branded "novice", "try a tri" or similar, at roughly half those distances (for example my club organises a women's triathlon at 400m swim, 10km bike, 5km run (which seems a disproportionately long run to me, but what do I know).
So that's your obvious starting point, and you would not get laughed at all for your kit or speed.

As for times - so long as you can do the distances, you'll be fine. Triathlon prides itself on being an inclusive and encouraging sport, in my experience.

If you have not done much swimming, I'd really encourage you to get some teaching and coaching. It is not at all like cycling or running where the more you do it, the better you get (more or less). Swimming is very technical and you need to learn to do it right.

If you let us know where you are based, someone on here might know of some suitable events for you to look at.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## marzjennings (19 Jul 2012)

Look for local sprint or novice event. The swim will be between 400-750m, the ride 20km and the run a 5k, but events vary a bit. Aim for about 20-30 mins for the swim and hour for the ride and another 20-30mins for the run and you'll be done in about 2 hours. The winners usually finish a sprint tri in about an hour with the middle of the pack around 1.30-1.40. 

Just go have fun and if you like it then worry about the bike you have or the running shoes you use.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

fimm said:


> The shortest "usual" triathlon distance is known as a Sprint, and has a 750m (or 400m) swim, 20km (or so, depending on the course) bike and 5km (see notes on bike course length) run.
> You also get triathlons often branded "novice", "try a tri" or similar, at roughly half those distances (for example my club organises a women's triathlon at 400m swim, 10km bike, 5km run (which seems a disproportionately long run to me, but what do I know).
> So that's your obvious starting point, and you would not get laughed at all for your kit or speed.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers,

Although im ok with the swimming, I swam for 12 years from aged 6 to 18 and won many races (Amateur) , I will just need to get back into it.
I could easly do the distance of a "Sprint" distance, ill start there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2012)

One thing to bear in mind is that although you may well be able to easily do the distances, it's the bike to run transition that tends to hurt people who don't expect it. I would recommend doing 'bricks' - that is whenever you go for a bike training ride, go for a run immediately afterwards. The swim to bike transition doesn't usually present a problem, although most triathletes use their legs less during the swim leg than regular swimmers, for obvious reasons, and the longer the swim leg, the more this tends to be the case.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

Gotta watch out for otters too!
http://screen.yahoo.com/triathlete-attacked-by-otter-during-swim-29998205.html?Source=Taboola


----------



## amasidlover (19 Jul 2012)

I did the Wilmslow triathlon in May and the Buxton a couple of weeks ago, both were sprints and run by www.xtramile.com and well organised. The Wilmslow one had plenty of range of abilities (think finish times ranged from 5 hours down to 1 hour!), Buxton was a much narrower field but still had people doing 2 hours plus.

The Wilmslow one is being run again as the 'South Manchester Triathlon' in September but there is also a Macclesfield one between now and then. They are both pool based so no need for a wet suit yet...

As for splits for a pool based sprint, from my limited experience:

Top of Pack: Swim 400m sub 6 mins, cycle 20k sub 40 mins, run 5k sub 20 mins
Mid Pack: Swim 9 mins, cycle 50 mins, run 30 mins (same distances)

One thing to watch when training is that in triathlon the distances are nominal; it might be a 5k run, it might not - 6.2k for the Wilmslow course (which took me by surprise a bit...)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Gotta watch out for otters too!
> http://screen.yahoo.com/triathlete-attacked-by-otter-during-swim-29998205.html?Source=Taboola


 
Now there's a hazard I had never considered...


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jul 2012)

There is one with a sprint option at Tatton Park in September.  It is a wet suit jobby because you swim in the mere.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Jul 2012)

I love this website, the response from the members is great, never any ignored threads, thankx guys, helps alot


----------



## Jmetz (19 Jul 2012)

You could try and duathlon first to break you into a multidisciplinary event. See how you fair and then move upto the tri


----------



## fimm (20 Jul 2012)

Given that Peter comes from a swimming background, I don't think he'd gain much by doing a duathlon first - you'll probably be quite near the front of the swim times, even if you feel you are quite rusty - those of us who learn to swim properly as adults are at a disadvantage in this area.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (20 Jul 2012)

fimm said:


> Given that Peter comes from a swimming background, I don't think he'd gain much by doing a duathlon first - you'll probably be quite near the front of the swim times, even if you feel you are quite rusty - those of us who learn to swim properly as adults are at a disadvantage in this area.


 
Yes, First Lane swim sesh this saturday to see how rusty I realy am, I havnt swam for 5 years tho  , for the 4 years after I stopped swimming I was a lifeguard so still got to swim a bit. Lets see how it goes.........


----------



## VamP (20 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yes, First Lane swim sesh this saturday to see how rusty I realy am, I havnt swam for 5 years tho  , for the 4 years after I stopped swimming I was a lifeguard so still got to swim a bit. Lets see how it goes.........


 

For sure you'll be fine on the swim leg given your background. Sadly for you the swim portion is relatively insignificant in it's impact on the overall time. As to your OP, the best thing is just to go and do one. You'll not be last however poorly you prepare, and by doing a tri you will get the best sense of where your weaknesses and strenghts are and, most importantly, if this is a sport for you. A sprint distance is ideal for the first, no special equipment needed (unless wetsuit specified) just your usual bike and trainers. You can introduce specialist equipment based on your exerience (and ambitions).

One thing I would advise though if you have not done any OW wetsuit swimming before is to either do a tri that has a pool based swim leg, or spend some time getting used to OW wetsuit swimming ahead of the race. It's really quite different to pool swimming.


Finally: you definitely won't get laughed at!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2012)

VamP said:


> Sadly for you the swim portion is relatively insignificant in it's impact on the overall time.


 
Very true. I almost sink but I make it all back on the bike leg and more.


----------



## VamP (20 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Very true. I almost sink but I make it all back on the bike leg and more.


 

Ditto. I refer to it as the drowning leg.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Jul 2012)

Hmmm 50 lengths of a 25 metre pool, 26mins Hows that for the first swim? Of course ill get better, gotta shake off the rust....


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Jul 2012)

Im predicting my current times, 15 mins swim, 48 mins cycle, 24 mins run = 1hr 27mins

That gessing i can do 15 mins, 750m in open water, 15mph average for 20km cycle, and 24mins for 5k run, running at 7:30 min/miles Total time 1Hr 27 Mins


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2012)

You are pretty fast in the pool. How that translates to open water, I don't know - it is constant with no energy saving from pushing off the ends. However I think you will find that you will be faster than you think on the bike. You might, however, be slower on the run if you aren't used to running after cycling. But then again, 20km isn't going to lock your legs into cycling mode the way longer distances do.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Jul 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You are pretty fast in the pool. How that translates to open water, I don't know - it is constant with no energy saving from pushing off the ends. However I think you will find that you will be faster than you think on the bike. You might, however, be slower on the run if you aren't used to running after cycling. But then again, 20km isn't going to lock your legs into cycling mode the way longer distances do.


 
Chears, i give myself that long on the bike because my last 25 mile run i averaged 14.5, and to be honest its a hilly run, mike do a 20km time trial tomorrow on a flatter route see how I do


----------



## VamP (23 Jul 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Im predicting my current times, 15 mins swim, 48 mins cycle, 24 mins run = 1hr 27mins
> 
> That gessing i can do 15 mins, 750m in open water, 15mph average for 20km cycle, and 24mins for 5k run, running at 7:30 min/miles Total time 1Hr 27 Mins


 

I suspect you'll be faster than that in the water, I can barely swim and did my first 750m OW in 16 minutes. The wetsuit helps, and I am definitely faster in OW than in the pool. All the guys I know who have a swimming background leave me for dead and are sub 12 minutes.

The one place where you will lose time is in transition. This varies from tri to tri, but includes the run from the lake to the transition zone, which in some cases can be a considerable distance. Add the fact that it will be your first time, so you're bound to fluff something or other (don't ask me how I know this ). Plus as FM points out, there's the transition effect of getting your body to switch from different types of activities. Dont' be surprised if takes you a km or so to get into your running stride.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Jul 2012)

VamP said:


> I suspect you'll be faster than that in the water, I can barely swim and did my first 750m OW in 16 minutes. The wetsuit helps, and I am definitely faster in OW than in the pool. All the guys I know who have a swimming background leave me for dead and are sub 12 minutes.
> 
> The one place where you will lose time is in transition. This varies from tri to tri, but includes the run from the lake to the transition zone, which in some cases can be a considerable distance. Add the fact that it will be your first time, so you're bound to fluff something or other (don't ask me how I know this ). Plus as FM points out, there's the transition effect of getting your body to switch from different types of activities. Dont' be surprised if takes you a km or so to get into your running stride.


 
Ow yeah, I totaly forgot about the transitions Dohhh!!!!


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I would like to complete a Triathlon,
> 
> After Starting running at the start of the year, I added on cycling on last month, I will move onto swimming very soon, but I have many questions
> 
> ...


just done my 3rd olympic and finished with best time of 2hr40m. first time ive managed 50min run so dont forget you will have swum 1500m and cycled 40kn before so even if youre a strong runner you run time will probably suffer


----------

